# Tapering T3



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

Ok so I know this subject has probably beaten to death now :laugh: and I know many t3 users have there own theorys on how it should be run.

I was always under the impression it should be tapered up and down to prevent fat gains post cycle..

Mars has posted several times there is no need to taper OFF the t3.

So those guys running what ever dose (50- 75mcg/daily) and STOP cold turkey would get no more fat gains than a person who droped down to 25mcg/Daily for a week then maybe for a few more days either at that dose of 12.5mcg ( if it was possible to cut the tablets)

I recently read an article that seemed in depth found here

http://www.danieldegrande.net/articles

That "states" coming OFF T3 cold turkey without a taper will cause your physique to look watery/bloated regardless of training & diet at this time.

Thoughts?

Most people i'm guessing run there t3 right untill the end of there cycles so that would mean "most" tapering protocols would be in PCT.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

got as far as t3 can permantly shut down ya thyroid then realised same old t3 scare aticle...wouldnt listen to word in that article....never tapered ..never would ...just prolongs youyr own thyroid shutdown wich comes back to norm in couple weeks after you stop . thats a proven fact ....(even after decades of use )...no fat gain or water bloat..ever for me


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Danny-K said:


> Ok so I know this subject has probably beaten to death now :laugh: and I know many t3 users have there own theorys on how it should be run.
> 
> I was always under the impression it should be tapered up and down to prevent fat gains post cycle..
> 
> ...


And i stand by that.

The only time i may say a taper might be worth doing is if you are taking in excess of 1.7mcg/kg of bodyweight and if thats the case you are taking more than you need anyway.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry to highjack the thread but whats the recommended time to be on t3?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

how longs a bit of string...totaly dependant on goals and other supps ...longest ive done is 8 mnths...


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi, i used t3's a couple of months back i tapered up and down going to a maximum dose of 75mcg and i noticed nothing, was i doing something wrong or were my t3's cack. they were pharma ones though. your thoughts


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

how long were u on? t3 is one of those things that respond better to longer use...i find most dont use it long enough ..you prob hit sweet spot after taper up but only stayed on it for matter of weeks b4 you started to taper down....


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

my t3 taper was

week 1 25mcg

week 2+3 50mcg

week 3-5 75mcg

week 5+6 50mcg

week 7 25mcg

was not running any test or anything with it just using purely for cutting bf. if the time lines for my t3 usage is naff what would you reccomend as would like to try them again. these are the t3 i was using


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

that t3 is gtg ..should have stipulated long runs with gear ...however you can still use if not you just have to be bang on diet wise ..and that is most important if natty and using t3...i would do 50mcg from off and keep it there for up to 12 weeks.( depending on amount to lose).. .... up your protien and cardio...cut junk...end of course just stop...any tapering will just prolong recovery


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> And i stand by that.
> 
> The only time i may say a taper might be worth doing is if you are taking in excess of 1.7mcg/kg of bodyweight and if thats the case you are taking more than you need anyway.


Mars,

I've been using 50mcg/daily for 11 weeks. Would you see no problem in just stopping ie: Cold turkey?

Maybe even drop it down to 25mcg for a few days?

Thanks.


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

BOTTOM line is I don't wanna get fat hahaha..

Regardless of diet


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

why would you want to drop tom 25mcg for few weeks?? any amount of t3 will now just keep your own productoin shut off??


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

Micreed it's just what I was advised by the guy who wrote the article?

I go away on friday (holiday) I'm afraid if I stop NOW I get fat or water retention which is something I don't want to get pre holiday also diet on holiday won't be bingeing but it won't be 200g chicken,100g broccoli & 50g Brown rice everyday hahaha.

Only thing else i'm running is 50mg Clomid/20mg Nolva

Thanks


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

just stop quicker you stop the quicker your own productoin will start...only takes couple weeks to get back to norm range...there was study with peps who were on for decades in some cases that stopped and were back to norm in couple weeks..if you can get fat in 2 weeks you gotta be eating some crap...lol .


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

ps ...if worried about hols just keep going on it till hols finished then stop


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

I'm only away from Friday-Tues evening. Wednesday will be my first normal day .

I've been on 50mcg for 11weeks and from last friday I lowered it to 25mcg/daily

I think my best bet is to continue then at 25mcg untill Wed/Thurs then off??

Thanks mate


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i never tapered, stayed on for 6 months then stopped completely, all i added in was 'iodine' capsules to get the thyroid back up and running quicker....

gonna do it all again soon, 9 months on t3.....3months off....


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

adlewar said:


> i never tapered, stayed on for 6 months then stopped completely, all i added in was 'iodine' capsules to get the thyroid back up and running quicker....
> 
> gonna do it all again soon, 9 months on t3.....3months off....


What dose did you run mate?

Did you experience any fat gain or water retention when you stopped the T3?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

i started on 20 for a month, then 40 for a month, then 60 for the rest.....

no never gained any noticeable water/fat, got to the weight i wanted and stopped...

that was approx 5weeks ago, and i'm still sitting at the same weight....

gonna start again soon, with another target in mind...

i did t3 everyday with eca before fasted morning cardio and loved it.....


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

adlewar said:


> i started on 20 for a month, then 40 for a month, then 60 for the rest.....
> 
> no never gained any noticeable water/fat, got to the weight i wanted and stopped...
> 
> ...


Thats a good point you have made, thats the best way to use T3 is in the AM before food.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Thats a good point you have made, thats the best way to use T3 is in the AM before food.


is that the case with any dose say 50mcg or 75mcg all in one go am, pre cardio?


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

gyppo12345 said:


> is that the case with any dose say 50mcg or 75mcg all in one go am, pre cardio?


yes, cant see the point in splitting the dose, always first thing in the morning for me...... :thumb:


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

gyppo12345 said:


> is that the case with any dose say 50mcg or 75mcg all in one go am, pre cardio?


Yep, AM, empty stomach wash em down with a glass of water.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> Yep, AM, empty stomach wash em down with a glass of winstrol.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

what the optimum dose (if there is one) for a cut without any test just good clean diet and lots of cardio?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

person dependant also what ever else your running...as no anabolics i wouldnt go over 50mcg day myself..as would be to catabolic for nattys


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

lol thats you gyppo i aint been natty for decades


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

micreed said:


> person dependant also what ever else your running...as no anabolics i wouldnt go over 50mcg day myself..as would be to catabolic for nattys


X2.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

gyppo12345 said:


> what the optimum dose (if there is one) for a cut without any test just good clean diet and lots of cardio?


unsure mate, caus at higher doses you can start eating into the muscle, i'd never run any dose without a small amount of test...

someone once said to me use 1mcg per kg of bodyweight...so a 100kg guy's optimum dose would be 100mcg....

but that could be [email protected]......


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok cheers guys for all you input and help today im gonna go for 50mcg for 12 weeks to aid my cut and see how i get on. thanks again.


----------



## Danny-K (May 9, 2010)

Cold turkey it is lol


----------

